# Any one from southern ontario?



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

hello all, i'm looking for someone in southern Ontario, in Niagara, that would be interested in taking care of plowing a medium sized church parking lot for me. I cut the lawn there and am planning on just going 20ish residential driveways in my area with a blower this year, i can't justify the price of a plow and all the extra insurance to take care of this one lot. The church is in fonthill near cambouro road, and has a lot of wealthy patrons. i'm not sure yet what the contract was worth last year but i can find out, but i don't think is anywhere near the $5000 it would cost even for me to rent a skid steer and leave it on site lol


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

GMC driver or Derek Broerse might be interested. I know they lurk around here at times. If not them PM me and I can give you a contact name.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I would, but the border crossing costs would kill me.


----------

